# Betta Art Shop



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

This is based from my Etsy Shop, Bettagami Treasures! 
http://www.etsy.com/shop/BettagamiTreasures

For any questions about custom Betta Art Prints or Origami Accessories, please message me! I'm more than happy to help and see what I can do for you!

Betta Art that's pre-made is $10 + Shipping
Custom Betta Art starts at $15 + Shipping

Simple Printer Paper Origami hair Pencils = $18 + Shipping
Fancy Printer Paper origami Hair Pencils = $20 + Shipping
Origami Paper Hair Pencils = $20 + Shipping + Shipping
Fancy Origami paper Hair Pencils = $25.00 + Shipping

10% of betta art related sales with goo to MoonShadow's Betta Fish Rescue! Located here: http://www.facebook.com/pages/MoonShadow-Betta-Fish-Rescue
10% of all origami sales will go to Conservation efforts!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Huzzah!!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

ZZah!!


----------

